# McDonald's Hits Africa



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh god!!! Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahaha ! That's so funny ! :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Some more...


----------

